# Best place to buy jig parts



## BIGVIN (Jul 21, 2009)

Where do you buy your parts.
Thanks Vin


----------



## falbergsawco (Nov 25, 2009)

Bonners Supply. Grand Junction, CO


----------



## jlhaslip (Jan 16, 2010)

Lee Valley Tools, but I am in Canada. I think they ship to the States as well.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Rockler has some excellent kits for Tee track and related hardware such as knobs and bolts.

Gerry


----------



## GJP60 (Dec 25, 2009)

Hi,
I've had good luck recently with Peachtree Woodworking Supply. Their URL is http://www.ptreeusa.com/


----------



## wletson (Jan 11, 2010)

jlhaslip said:


> Lee Valley Tools, but I am in Canada. I think they ship to the States as well.


Yeah, they definitely ship to the State. :yes:

http://www.leevalley.com/home.aspx


----------

